# 71' GTO fuel gauge reads 1/4 tank when full



## Animalmutha (Jul 1, 2013)

I replaced the sending unit and still reads the same thing. 1/4 tank when the tank is full. I would unplug the sending unit wire and because of the open circuit it reads full, so the gauge sweeps fine with no hiccups. NPD and OPG is where i purchased the sending units from. Lucky for me I was able to try and troubleshoot a sending unit out of the car. I was told both sending units operate from 0-90ohms. My gauge is original and as far as i can tell it was never replaced. Is there a fuel sending unit that operates at a different ohm setting? The dash is removed and i was able to by pass the harness and use jumper wires directly to the gauge to the sending unit with the same result , so the wiring in the car checks out ok. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

How good is the connection between the sending unit and the wire to the gauge? The wire connector on my '67 was threaded on the inside, while the post on the new connector was not (see photo). Had to cobble a snap on connector out of a wire crimp connector. Once I had a good circuit, the gauge worked.


----------



## GTO-PMD1968GTO (May 3, 2021)

Animalmutha said:


> I replaced the sending unit and still reads the same thing. 1/4 tank when the tank is full. I would unplug the sending unit wire and because of the open circuit it reads full, so the gauge sweeps fine with no hiccups. NPD and OPG is where i purchased the sending units from. Lucky for me I was able to try and troubleshoot a sending unit out of the car. I was told both sending units operate from 0-90ohms. My gauge is original and as far as i can tell it was never replaced. Is there a fuel sending unit that operates at a different ohm setting? The dash is removed and i was able to by pass the harness and use jumper wires directly to the gauge to the sending unit with the same result , so the wiring in the car checks out ok. Any help would be great thanks


Did you ever figure out what your issue with the fuel gauge was? I am having the same issue.


----------

